# LimbSavers on recurve



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,

I'm buying a Excel with TT BM limbs from LAS and I was looking to buy some accessories for it. I seen some people here with LimbSavers on their bows and was wonder if they make a difference. I did a search on them and getting mixed reviews. Some say it does nothing for recurves others say they help a lot.

So, to the guys that used them, can I get your feedback on them? Can you also tell me which ones you are using? I'm seeing at a ton of different makes/models of them.

Thank you.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yes the broadband limbsavers do make a difference on vibration at the limbs.....do not buy the original limbsavers, they don't work as good as the new broadband limbsavers do, they seemed to reduce vibration at the shot a little bit for me, which in my opinion is important  plus you can accessorize your bow to your liking if anything


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I recommend these


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

GG22: Great that's the info I was looking for. That helps a lot. Thanks.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

np, they come in all kinds of colors too


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

don't worry about the vibes or the noise, the louder the better , it's targets not hunting.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

less vibration is always good albeit hunting or target


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a set of them that I bought at LAS three weeks ago. I hesitate on installing them as I think they are just ugly. Never the less, where is the best spot to place them?
on the front or back side of the limbs?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Some say they make no difference but I put them on and noticed some vibration dampening and the noise dropped as well for me.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try them out.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Bill 2311 said:


> I have a set of them that I bought at LAS three weeks ago. I hesitate on installing them as I think they are just ugly. Never the less, where is the best spot to place them?
> on the front or back side of the limbs?


Back, that's where most of the vibration occurs, and place them on a flat surface about 6-12" from your limb bolts or riser, it dampens the vibration coming from the limb bolts or riser to the limb tips,


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have them on every recurve I own 

They work


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Back, that's where most of the vibration occurs, and place them on a flat surface about 6-12" from your limb bolts or riser, it dampens the vibration coming from the limb bolts or riser to the limb tips,


The limb is thin, and the whole thing is vibrating. Most folks put them on the belly to avoid getting hung up on brush. Closer to the tips, the more it dampens, but the more it slows the arrow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

First I try all BH and tiller settings, then I add string silencers and I'll add limbsavers as a last resort. Haven't needed them yet.

-Grant


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

Why not just use a small stabilizer for vibration? Since one can be installed onto an Excel riser easily.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

newbwithabow said:


> Why not just use a small stabilizer for vibration? Since one can be installed onto an Excel riser easily.


I wanted to use that spot to put in a small counter weight. Something cheap and small like the 5 dollar 12oz X-Spot. When I hold the bow, the top end wants to lean back. So hoping 12 oz weight will fix that problem.


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

Stub,
I have always placed limbsavers on the belly side right at the end of the fade outs so it has minimal effect on the working or moving part of the limb yet still dampens the vibrations. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

kegan said:


> The limb is thin, and the whole thing is vibrating. Most folks put them on the belly to avoid getting hung up on brush. Closer to the tips, the more it dampens, but the more it slows the arrow.


it works both ways though, on a bow that has limb bolts there is a ton of energy and vibration coming from them sending all that energy to the limb tips, on a one piece recurve you could probably put it on the belly to balance it out


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

An article in TBM several years ago shared a study that concluded they were most effective near the tips, with loss in speed a negligible 1-2 fps. I'm apparently the only one that read it, because I still see more at the fades than anywhere else. A well known bowyer who has researched the subject a bit says it depends on the limb design, brace height and preload. Sent him pics of my recurve at brace and full draw and he recommended almost midway. Guess "one size may not fit all"!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

I have themon both my bows. On my TT Titan I with BF Extreme limbs, the (recurve size ) Limb savers are more toward the limb tips. 1-2 fps loss in speed and QUIETER. On my Dryad Epic riser I have TT Black Max Extreme limbs and the Big Limb Savers at the fades and it too is quieter. GREG


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've noticed them helping on my bows. I cannot give a scientific explanation as to the best location though. Good luck


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I put a some on the fade outs. They didn't seem to do much. Something, but not anything really big. I put two sets on the fade outs, the old style, on my other recurve, and that seemed to deaden some of the higher frequency feel in the riser, which is metal.

I got some more on the way, I'm going to try placing where the limbs actually vibrate the most, about halfway between the fade outs, and where the string meets the tips.

The string itself seems to minimize vibration in the limbs _at_ at the point where it rests on the limb, but the result is that it acts as a fulcrum of sorts, so that you have the limb oscillating _around_ that point.

It should be noted, that on a recurve, from what I can tell, once the bow hits bottom, the limb tips seem to move in opposite direct to the limb on the other side of where the string meets the limb. In other words, the tension of the string stops the limb from moving _at that point_, but the rest of the limb oscillates, kind of like on a see saw.

So, theoretically, you could put them on the limb tips themselves, for best effect, assuming you could stick them there, but they should actually work better as you move them away from the string, until you get to maximum opposite movement, after that point, the dampening would diminish. 

Something I've played with to determine where I think I'm going to put them, is to strum the string, holding the limb at different positions between my index/middle finger and my thumb. A particular position makes the limb sound more dead than any others. Kind of like the opposite of finding the stud in the wall by tapping on the sheet rock.

Interestingly, I tried this out with the strap on kind, with disasterous results, from a noise perspective, as the strap on devices aren't actually attached to the limb, in any secure manner. As such, where the limb vibrates the _most_they actually slap the limb as they are flung to and fro, and make the noise louder. It also seemed that they actually made the arrow fly 1-2 fps faster, which is strange, and unverified, but I wonder if there is some kind of dynamic effect similar to compound bows loading the strings with weights. Dunno.

Will look into it more when they get here  Nightie!


----------

